# Solved: Unable to update Win 8.1



## donaldrw (Jun 30, 2014)

I just discovered recently I haven't received any windows update since 04/27/14. I was setup for automatic updates. The window says no updates available and no recent updates. When I select "check for updates" I get the messages "Windows could not check for new updates" & "There was a problem checking for updates. The error code is 80072F8F.
I have checked the date time and they're correct. I have checked for viruses and malware. Nothing shows up.
Would appreciate any suggestions or help.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Welcome to Tech support Guy

2. Run this please and paste the results to your reply
http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Have you installed *Windows 8.1 Update (KB2919355)*?

Windows 8.1 Update is a cumulative set of security updates, critical updates and updates. 
You must install Windows 8.1 Update to ensure that your computer can continue to receive future Windows Updates, including security updates.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## donaldrw (Jun 30, 2014)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6400 @ 2.13GHz, x64 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 6
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3326 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS, 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 349915 MB, Free - 111107 MB; D: Total - 19030 MB, Free - 18034 MB; F: Total - 149981 MB, Free - 137765 MB; G: Total - 196474 MB, Free - 80261 MB; I: Total - 466536 MB, Free - 232650 MB; J: Total - 199981 MB, Free - 165900 MB; K: Total - 25391 MB, Free - 24396 MB; O: Total - 241248 MB, Free - 38792 MB; P: Total - 261958 MB, Free - 145743 MB; S: Total - 953197 MB, Free - 304756 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTek Computer INC., LEONITE
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Please go Control Panel, Date and Time click Internet Time tab and click change settings button, then selecting time.windows.com sync with that by clicking update now


I do not think it is that but then REBOOT and try again please


2. Could you please tell me how many physical disks are in this computer, as against partitions on a disk


3. Do please try that manual download mentioned by my colleague - if you do not have that, but the error code makes me suspect it is not the lack of that


4. When you post back we will check the windows components file system to see if the error lies there


----------



## donaldrw (Jun 30, 2014)

I resynced the time again.
I was able to manually download all of the missing updates. The Windows Update page still shows:
Most Recent Check for Updates: Never
Updates were Installed: Never
And I still get the same error coe when I check for updates.
This a list of my devices:
2513.63 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
1075.50 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

SONY DVD RW DRU-830A ATA Device [CD-ROM drive]
TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-H653L [CD-ROM drive]
WD Virtual CD 1110 USB Device [CD-ROM drive]

EPSON Stylus Storage USB Device [Hard drive] -- drive 7
Generic USB CF Reader USB Device [Hard drive] -- drive 4
Generic USB MS Reader USB Device [Hard drive] -- drive 6
Generic USB SD Reader USB Device [Hard drive] -- drive 3
Generic USB SM Reader USB Device [Hard drive] -- drive 5
ST332082 0AS USB Device [Hard drive] (320.07 GB) -- drive 8, s/n ST3320820A 9QF4G9AN, SMART Status: Healthy
ST750LX003-1AC154 [Hard drive] (750.15 GB) -- drive 0, s/n W2006KBR, SMART Status: Healthy
WD My Book 1110 USB Device [Hard drive] (999.49 GB) -- drive 2, s/n WCAV56205179
WDC WD10EADS-00M2B0 [Hard drive] (1000.20 GB) -- drive 1, s/n WD-WCAV5C895283, rev 01.00A01, SMART Status: Healthy


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am a bit confused
If windows cannot check for updates - how are you able to download ALL the missing updates manually
as you do not know, which updates are missing

I can fully understand how you downloaded the one my colleague sent, but I cannot follow how you downloaded ALL

Have you by any chance used any registry cleaner or so called system tweaking program, as they can cause this error

Open a cmd prompt with admin rights, the header will be Administrator Command prompt and NOT merely Command Prompt

From windows desktop press windows key type (and I know there is no where to type) 
cmd

when command prompt appears right click and click run as admin

then COPY and paste this
it is better than trying to type it as the spacing is critical

*Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth*

Please do not use the internet whilst it is running and watch the result please, it may well hang about 20& for a while

Please post the result displayed


----------



## donaldrw (Jun 30, 2014)

I had run Belarc Advisor which listed all the missing updates. I then downloaded each from the Windows Download page.
I do use CCleaner sometimes.
I ran the command you suggested and got the following result:
"The restore operation completed successfully. The component store corruption was repaired.
The operation completed successfully."

I then restarted the computer and tried to check for updates, but still got the same error message.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Have you installed - or is it installed - the one my colleague sent you in post 3


Try this please, Control Panel Troubleshooting, system and security, fix problems with windows update, click advanced, the click run as admin
See what that reports please


The normal cause of the NEVER indicator is when the Software Distribution folder is corrupted or has been changed


If the troubleshooter does not correct the issue we will try some alternative methods


----------



## donaldrw (Jun 30, 2014)

I had checked and it was already installed.
I ran the troubleshooting as administrator twice and got the same result each time:
"Potential window update database error detected 0x80070490 - Fixed
Windows update components must be repaired - Fixed"

Tried the check for updates, still got the same error.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Is the windows 8.1 pro - preinstalled on the system or is it an update from 8 and if so was 8 pre installed or do you have the installation dvd


I am NOT thinking of a reinstall - if you have the DVD we can use that to repair the problem OR sgould I say maybe we can use that


----------



## donaldrw (Jun 30, 2014)

I updated from Win 7 to Win 8 then installed the 8.1 update as soon as it was available. I know I downloaded the Win 8.1 online. Trying to remember how I went from Win 7 to Win 8.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Have you got another computer running widows 8.1 Pro 32 bit


----------

